

7 Alternative Buyers for T-Mobile USA - adeelarshad82
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2392204,00.asp

======
reemrevnivek
> Google's successful Android business relies on it not competing with its
> customers, and becoming a wireless carrier would make conversations with
> AT&T and Verizon just too uncomfortable.

How is this different than Google's purchase of Motorola? Won't that make
conversations with HTC, Samsung, and all the other hardware manufacturers
uncomfortable if and when Google produces its own hardware?

